# Magic Oil Pain Killing Medicine just Dug.



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2014)

Anybody know anything about this Bottle? Is it tough or Rare or Common? Nothing came up in search in here. Sez " MAGIC OIL" on one side & then "PAIN KILLING" on the other side. Dug this Yesterday in a 5 foot deep 1905 Detroit Privy. Anybody have any info about it? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it's Renne's from my not so great memory. Pretty common.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 22, 2014)

Renne's Magic Oil Pain Killing Medicine. A patent medicine, often referred to as "Snake Oil".Utilized the slogan, "It Works Like A Charm".Yours would have had a paper label of course.HERE is an ad clip, another one of those rip-off cures.History on the Rennie's. Renne's Nervine was another bottle they produced.An older variant HERE.Another Ad.1887 Ad, this one looks more like your bottle.Original label, sold on eBay.Without label, it has minimum value, common, but still cool.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2014)

OK, Thanks for the Info. Leon.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 23, 2014)

In the second picture with "PAIN KILLING" showing I believe I see the remnants of the lower panel's embossing that held the name "RENNE'S", a monogram and their motto: "IT WORKS / LIKE / A CHARM" You may have one with weak embossing or a later one that had a paper label. It is not a rare bottle but one I got for my "Odd or Unusual Embossing"  specialty sub-collection. Yours may not be worth a lot because of the lack of clear embossing. Neat bottle anyway.        Jim


----------

